# My Rocket has landed



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

The Appartamento and Mignon have just arrived today along with some accessories.

So I've taken some unboxing and initial setup photos.

Really want to try it out but as the kids are asleep in their beds might not be the best idea

































It's a bit shinier that I was expecting.

It just about fits along with the Mignon on my sturdy little IKEA bench.

And yes that is a Nespresso machine beside it - I'm still in the transitioning phase....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

That's quite an upgrade!! In my honest opinion I think waking the kids is worth the risk. My two boys have become accustomed to hearing the aggressive roar from the super jolly at 10pm haha. Can't sleep without it now


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Very jealous. I should be having a similar set up soon as I have put aside enough money! It's so tempting to dip into savings or bring out the credit card lol. I am resisting!

I keep trying to justify it "the price is only going to go up cause of brexit! Buy now, save money!"


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

It is a lovely looking machine...

I hope it brings you years of happiness.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great, years of world class coffees from that eh. Loving the mignon colour too, did you see that mint one on the other thread? Fantastic colours - remind of 70's sports cars.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah I know what you mean Benjijames28.

I've been saving for it for a while now - I feel a bit guilty as it's a lot of money to spend on a machine but it's built to last so I've convinced the wife that it's "an investment" rather than a purchase.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Kennyboy993,

Yeah they have a really nice range of colours don't they - it kinda makes a nice change from all chrome or black.

I was shocked at how heavy the grinder was too!

I'd say I'll be spending most of tomorrow dialling it in (first time ever doing this).


----------



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

Beaut!!!! Now you've got to get your head around the technical manual...

I hope its still fairly straightforward as this will be my next purchase also


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Hale

hope so too.

I'll let you know how it goes as I'm planning to set aside time tomorrow to get it all working.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

lovely! surely the wife will be convinced as soon as she tries the great coffee you'll make together


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> That's quite an upgrade!! In my honest opinion I think waking the kids is worth the risk. My two boys have become accustomed to hearing the aggressive roar from the super jolly at 10pm haha. Can't sleep without it now


lol, that's how you raise them, little baristas


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> lol, that's how you raise them, little baristas


My eldest has even sampled some beans. He found the diy tea light holder made with coffee beans and started tucking into them whole. These are at least a year old so I'm surprised he wasn't ill after chewing on them.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

soon they'll be serving you flat whites


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that looks ace! Hope you enjoy it. Good double boxing from BB too.

Mate of mine is in the hifi business, building amps. I've been round his at midnight and he's turned the wick up on the system while his wife and 4 daughters were asleep (well, in bed at least). I needed ear plugs, no idea how he gets away with it - a grinder by comparison is like a mosquito when an A380 is going overhead (guess who lives near Heathrow!)


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Woohoo! After much gnashing and grinding (of teeth and coffee) I've managed to make my very first cappuccino.

No comments please on the latte art!









Getting to grips with the Appartamento and the Mignon as a newbie isn't too bad.

The grinder took a while to get right and is what I found to be the most tricky but I believe that's to be expected.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

My Mignon took half a dozen shots or so to get the grind right too. And since it's been mentioned, here's a picture


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Mr Kirk

nice setup you have there.

Just wondering about dosing as I see you have a scales - do you weigh grounds into your Portafilter and also the extracted shot volume or just one or the other?

id considered getting a scales myself


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

JoeF said:


> Hi Mr Kirk
> 
> nice setup you have there.
> 
> ...


Do it,

Combined with naked pf it is the best way to obtain consistent shots..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

JoeF said:


> Hi Mr Kirk
> 
> nice setup you have there.
> 
> ...


Do both if you can. Definitely worth getting a set of scales.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

As has been said, get some. I weigh my dose and my extraction.


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

JoeF said:


> The Appartamento and Mignon have just arrived today along with some accessories.
> 
> So I've taken some unboxing and initial setup photos.
> 
> ...


Awesome set up!


----------



## sketchygr (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like the ideal setup that I'd want, love the table too!


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Side benefit of a naked portafilter: it sits nicely on small scales without having to be placed carefully or, in my case anyway, turning the scales 90 degrees to avoid the handle resting on either counter or scale display. A naked one just sits flat.


----------



## morlo66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Jealous. That's a lovely set up you have there! One i hope to have some day


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Really like that colour mignon


----------



## JoeF (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks LukeT.

Yeah, I eventually found something that worked for me regarding this.

I turn my tamp mat upside-down (because of the angled bit) and lay it on my scales.

This gives a bigger surface and the portafilter fits nicely.


----------



## j53michael (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks great!!


----------



## Tube Screamer (Feb 20, 2018)

Very jealous.. congratulations!!


----------



## Squill (Mar 8, 2018)

Stunning! I'm getting even more itchy and undecided on a machine now haha


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Squill said:


> Stunning! I'm getting even more itchy and undecided on a machine now haha


Confucius says ...... well I'm not quite sure what he would say ....... may I suggest scratch it.

Jon.


----------

